
Bringing Node.js to Windows 10 IoT Core...or swapping out V8 for Chakra - michaeltyson
http://blogs.windows.com/buildingapps/2015/05/12/bringing-node-js-to-windows-10-iot-core/
======
angersock
_We decided to fill this gap by allowing Node.js to take advantage of running
with the Chakra JavaScript engine_

Bloody called it.

EDIT:

[https://github.com/Microsoft/node](https://github.com/Microsoft/node)

jajajajajajaja

Maybe they could throw some developers at making gyp native javascript?

EDIT2:

Oh wow, the docs are waaaaaay more useful to embedders than V8:
[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/dn249536%28v=vs.94%...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/dn249536%28v=vs.94%29.aspx)

MSDN continues to be a good friend to developers.

~~~
michaeltyson
yea...this is big news.

------
tracker1
I know that Windows 10 IoT core already has Chakra, but in terms of getting
node working, I'd suspect there are a lot of binary modules in play... so I
would think the question becomes, why not just get node proper (V8 and all)
working, and signed?

And for that matter, how will this work in tandem with the number of existing
IoT libraries already in use from npm.

------
anonbanker
and I'm sure there are no incompatibilities when one swaps out v8. and I'm
sure this core works under Mac and Linux as well. You know, because the web is
supposed to be a ubiquitous platform?

otherwise, how is this not just more Embrace/Extend/Extinguish?

